# Considering buying a trailer, need advice.



## magellan (Aug 16, 2013)

There is a 2006 Lakota 3h slant load gn trailer for sale near us. It has never had a horse hauled in it, still smells new. Basically they bought the trailer new in 2006, put their horse in it, road around the yard and parked it. The interior is spotless. Being stored outside, there is fading of the decals and it needs a good washing. The steel frame work (axles supports and goose neck) has surface rust, but is in no way structurally unsound. 

It is not furnished, has bunk, rear fold out tack rack (?) 

Asking price was $15,900. We can purchase the trailer for $12,500 (what is owed on it). It is a divorce sale. 

Is this a good price? I can get pictures if that would help. 

Thanks.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I did an online search and can only find ones with living quarters so nothing to compare it to. Though that seems like a decent price assuming it is aluminum. How big of a short wall? Drop downs? Any extras like window bars and such add to the value.


----------



## magellan (Aug 16, 2013)

churumbeque said:


> I did an online search and can only find ones with living quarters so nothing to compare it to. Though that seems like a decent price assuming it is aluminum. How big of a short wall? Drop downs? Any extras like window bars and such add to the value.


Yes, I found it very difficult to find a Lakota trailer like this. Nearly every one was expensive LQ types. 
1) I don't know the size of the short wall. It is a not a huge trailer though.
2) 3 drop downs
3) window bars

Here are pics


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Looks good to me!

Have it checked by a professional.
You will need to paint the rust areas.


----------

